# WHEELER 5600 / Deore LX / Mavic / Trekkingrad / 28 Zoll



## Deleted 5247 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hier zu finden: http://cgi.ebay.de/WHEELER-5600-Deo...yZ108717QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

